# Rawest Female Rappers



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 7, 2008)

The Rawest Female MC - 

Would have to be ether Jean Grey or Lauren Hill, every one else doesn't compare. They're the only females not rapping about getting head, tricking on n***as and all the other bullshit a Trina would say. Plus they're good role models for the kids. Its a shame Jean Gray is Indie, and its a shame Lauren Hill disappeared of the face of the earth Lol.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

when it comes to females 
no one compares to lauren hill
its just not fair to even try to compare them to her
but now adays
niki miniage
and shawna are tearing it up


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 10, 2008)

yea.. i woulda say Jean Grae and L Boog are the top... even tho L Boogie aint released nothin.

But uh.. after them i would say Remy Ma, Foxy Brown, maybe shawna...


----------



## ledgic13 (Aug 10, 2008)

princess superstar, she rolled with kool keith for a while, its lryical and stange at the same time...

rage back in the day ran with tupac and the west coast, shes crazy.

mc lyte, yo-yo, sister soldier....
and Mary Ann "Ladybug Mecca" Vieira from digable planets.


any one remember dirty harriet by rah digga from the flip mode squad, shes ruff...

and what about the brat folks??

they all possess great lyrical flow and a good mind , no talkin about hoochie shit,


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 10, 2008)

yea man, i forgot bout them... they kinda older tho i was thinkin current lol


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 10, 2008)

Gangsta Boo. I liked her on the Three Six Mafia shit and her solo's weren't all that bad either.


----------



## DWR (Aug 11, 2008)

remy martin ......


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 11, 2008)

you know why we havent heard anything from lauren hill its because her album "The Miseducation of lauryn" went seven times platium shes probably on her own island chillen


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 11, 2008)

I would say lil mama is good But the only song I like from her is L.I.F.E and judging from her other stuff I don't think she wrote it and a rapper who doesn't write their own shit is pathetic


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

lil mama gets on my nerves
and haha u kno what my first hip hop album was

the miseducation of lauren hill hahahahahahahahaha

i guess u can blame her for what i became haha


----------



## reno420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lil kim..."rawest"


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 12, 2008)

At one time lil kim was sexy and wasn't a bad rapper either, but it seems like as she got uglier so did her rhymes.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Aug 13, 2008)

Lauren Hill is one of the best female singers/musicicans. she sings and raps is a good role model and shit like that. but i dont think i would consider her raw. back in the day it was, da brat, lil kid, rage even foxy. I think Remy Ma(sucks she in jail) is the "rawest female rapper" . but cant forget trina,and the girl from DTP, shes good. but thats just me


----------



## B.. (Aug 13, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> At one time lil kim was sexy and wasn't a bad rapper either, but it seems like as she got uglier so did her rhymes.


biggie wasnt around after 97 to write her rhymes. thats why her rhymestyle got weak


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 14, 2008)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> Lauren Hill is one of the best female singers/musicicans. she sings and raps is a good role model and shit like that. but i dont think i would consider her raw. back in the day it was, da brat, lil kid, rage even foxy. I think Remy Ma(sucks she in jail) is the "rawest female rapper" . but cant forget trina,and the girl from DTP, shes good. but thats just me


I guess you got a point her style is rather "clean",in that case Foxy was the rawest when she was on her mafioso shit with the firm


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 14, 2008)

no one else liked gangsta boo back on the three six mafia days?


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 14, 2008)

I heard her on a track wit OutKast "Mamacita"she was spitten pretty hard


----------



## Orchid Man (Aug 14, 2008)

Davina... teams up with woodie and big oso loc etc etc etc. and she pretty damn smokin....


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 14, 2008)

Whats up with that old school hardcore female shiznit? Who...Mc Lyte, thats the rawest female rapper. IMO


----------



## B.. (Aug 15, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> no one else liked gangsta boo back on the three six mafia days?


i did 36 mafia my favorite southern group


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 17, 2008)

MC Lyte and Eve


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 18, 2008)

dam I completely forgot about eve she was the most gansterous chick I've ever seen.
"I dont even know u and I hate you" Thats still the anthem


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 18, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> dam I completely forgot about eve she was the most gansterous chick I've ever seen.
> *"I dont even know u and I hate you" Thats still the anthem*


 +rep for you. She is also sexy as hell


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

eve was sexy 
i used to jam to some eve haha


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 18, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> eve was sexy
> i used to jam to some eve haha


and still sexy, and i still ride to her old shit sometimes.


----------



## ledgic13 (Aug 20, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> princess superstar, she rolled with kool keith for a while, its lryical and stange at the same time...
> 
> rage back in the day ran with tupac and the west coast, shes crazy.
> 
> ...



once again, i give you the realest rappers, ruff riding eve is up there , but before her...


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 20, 2008)

The real Roxanne ???


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 23, 2008)

i was listening to roxanne shante in 85 lol.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 24, 2008)

...M.I.A.? Man, I suck.


----------

